# Looking for TNT chicken tika masala recipe



## gabagoo (Feb 15, 2014)

anyone have a proven recipe for this?


----------



## Silversage (Feb 16, 2014)

I use this one from Kenji at Serious Eats.  It's great!


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I use this one from Kenji at Serious Eats.  It's great!


That does look good. I have printed it to a PDF.

Do you like cilantro?


----------



## Silversage (Feb 16, 2014)

I do like cilantro.  I didn't used to like it, but acquired a taste for it.  Now I've reached a point that some dishes just aren't right without it.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 16, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I do like cilantro.  I didn't used to like it, but acquired a taste for it.  Now I've reached a point that some dishes just aren't right without it.


Then maybe I'll cut down the amount of cilantro in the dish. I hate cilantro, but have never even noticed the flavour in Indian dishes that I know have it. Maybe it changes when it's cooked.


----------



## menumaker (Feb 17, 2014)

Hate to say it but Pataks brand does it better than me. It just hits the spot


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2014)

menumaker said:


> Hate to say it but Pataks brand does it better than me. It just hits the spot


Pataks does make some really nice curry pastes. The only problem I have had was that one of them was pretty wimpy heat-wise.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 17, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Pataks does make some really nice curry pastes. The only problem I have had was that one of them was pretty wimpy heat-wise.



That's easier to fix than getting a balance of many ingredients right


----------



## menumaker (Feb 17, 2014)

I always have hot lime pickle, Brinjal pickle and chilli sauce available for those who want more heat. My thinking is that you can always 'add' if you want, not so easy to take away.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 17, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> That's easier to fix than getting a balance of many ingredients right


Definitely, and so much less work and clean up. And there's no weird additives. I guess the anti-microbial properties of capsaicin, garlic, ginger, etc. act as natural preservatives. There is citric acid in it.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Feb 27, 2014)

Silversage said:


> I do like cilantro.  I didn't used to like it, but acquired a taste for it.  Now I've reached a point that some dishes just aren't right without it.



Same here. But I like raw fresh cilantro. I once put a bunch of fresh cilantro into some type of braise and it ruined the dish.
But I did not know what I was doing.
I now am much more careful when cooking with it and use as much as possible when fresh.



taxlady said:


> Then maybe I'll cut down the amount of cilantro in the dish. I hate cilantro, but have never even noticed the flavour in Indian dishes that I know have it. Maybe it changes when it's cooked.



There is a saying.
"If you don't like cilantro, try it again. If you still don't like it, try it again"

It most definitely changes with cooking. It can be very strong and take over the dish. My recommendations are to use fresh raw cilantro first. 
Then if your taste changes, you can try using it in your cooking.
But use care. See my above post. Don't make the same mistake I did.

For me, cilantro finishes a dish and I rarely will use it when cooking.  I like to use it as garnish as long as its paired with the correct food.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 27, 2014)

I would suggest the opposite  I saw Bobby Flay do a cooking demonstration once; one thing he made was a seafood ceviche and he talked about making salsas. He said cilantro needs friends  It's not that great by itself but when you mix it with compatible ingredients, it can make a dish sing. I'd add a bit at a time and see how much you like.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 27, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I would suggest the opposite  I saw Bobby Flay do a cooking demonstration once; one thing he made was a seafood ceviche and he talked about making salsas. He said cilantro needs friends  It's not that great by itself but when you mix it with compatible ingredients, it can make a dish sing. I'd add a bit at a time and see how much you like.


Sounds like a plan. I have had cilantro in uncooked salsa and I hate it. But, as mentioned before, I know I have had it in Indian food and it was just part of the choir of herbs and spices and didn't sing off key.


----------



## BadMrFrosty (Feb 28, 2014)

Are you looking for chicken tikka or chicken tikka masala? 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 27, 2014)

taxlady said:


> Then maybe I'll cut down the amount of cilantro in the dish. I hate cilantro, but have never even noticed the flavour in Indian dishes that I know have it. Maybe it changes when it's cooked.


I think cilantro in Indian food is one of those things that you don't notice it when it's there but you do if it isn't.

I love it but it's a "Marmite" thing. You love it or hate it and there's no middle ground.

Bother, just had a text from the vet. She'd coming to do Horse's vaccinations and give his teeth their annual check up so I've got to dash off and "supervise". Back soon.

Correction: just had another text from vet  that she's been called to an emergency and isn't on her way to Horse! _(sigh!)_


----------



## Mad Cook (Mar 27, 2014)

BadMrFrosty said:


> Are you looking for chicken tikka or chicken tikka masala?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Ah, chicken tikka masala that great dish said to originate (variously) in those famous Indian towns of Birmingham, Glasgow and Newcastle. I'm not being sarcastic. I like it if it isn't too "hot".

Balti is another "authentic" Indian style of cooking invented in the UK. I expect they are getting their own back for all those years of British colonisation!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 27, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> Balti is another "authentic" Indian style of cooking invented in the UK. I expect they are getting their own back for all those years of British colonisation!


Back when I used to travel regularly to England on business, one of my favorite places to eat was a Balti restaurant. I had to ask a UK colleague what defined "Balti", because it's virtually unheard of in the US. His explanation was that it's defined by the type of vessel the food is cooked in, which is a serving-sized metal kadai (sometimes spelled "karahi"). But it seems to have a completely different spice profile than I've tasted in other Indian dishes. And more tomato.

My comparison would be American vs. Italian Pizza. The dish was obviously invented in Italy, but the Italians in the US have turned it into something much more than the simple Italian flatbread pizzas you get in Naples. I suspect the Indians and Pakistanis around Birmingham have created a similar concept with the Balti style in that area.

Regardless, I just love the stuff. I'd like to find a cookbook and make it at home. I already own a kadai.


----------



## agna (Mar 27, 2014)

This recipe is good and pretty straightforward: Chicken tikka masala | BBC Good Food 
This is even nicer, but slightly more labor-intensive:Chicken Tikka Masala

I cheat Tandoori chicken by covering chopped chicken breasts in 2 Tbs yoghurt and 2 Tbs Tikka paste and roasting them on a preheated stone / stoneware lasagna dish.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 27, 2014)

The March 2014 edition of Cooking Light has a Chicken Tikka Masala recipe. I haven't tried it but they test their recipes extensively and I have never been disappointed by one of their recipes.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 20, 2014)

The Serious Eats recipe looks very good.  One question ... can I use boneless breasts or thighs?  I am getting more comfortable on the grill without DH but bone in chicken scares me just a little.  Thoughts?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2014)

JMediger said:


> The Serious Eats recipe looks very good.  One question ... can I use boneless breasts or thighs?  I am getting more comfortable on the grill without DH but bone in chicken scares me just a little.  Thoughts?



I prefer bone-in chicken for the grill.  The bones help keep it moist.  I wouldn't worry about its being thoroughly cooked as you cook it in the sauce after deboning.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm happy I know how to light the grill Andy!  Bone-in chicken?  Eeeek!  I might screw up enough courage this weekend to try it.  We'll see.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 20, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> I prefer bone-in chicken for the grill.  The bones help keep it moist.  I wouldn't worry about its being thoroughly cooked as you cook it in the sauce after deboning.


Makes sense. Plus, cooking with the bones in deepens the meaty flavour.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I'm happy I know how to light the grill Andy!  Bone-in chicken?  Eeeek!  I might screw up enough courage this weekend to try it.  We'll see.



Not sure what the "Eeeek" is for.  Cook the chicken over lower heat so the exterior doesn't burn before the interior is done.  You should have an instant read thermometer to ensure the chicken is done and not overdone.  Overdone = dry chicken.


----------



## JMediger (Jun 20, 2014)

I think he had a thermometer for the grill, I'll look tonight.  I don't know!  Bone-in just sounds way harder than a plain old breast or thigh.  Then again, just grilling is way harder than I thought it would be.  Much easier when I was just responsible for refreshing cocktails on the deck.  Anyway ... I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 20, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I think he had a thermometer for the grill, I'll look tonight.  I don't know!  Bone-in just sounds way harder than a plain old breast or thigh.  Then again, just grilling is way harder than I thought it would be.  Much easier when I was just responsible for refreshing cocktails on the deck.  Anyway ... I'll give it a whirl.




Practice with thighs.  They are more forgiving.  All chicken is safe to eat at an internal temperature of 161ºF.  I find dark meat to have a better texture at a temperature in the 180ºF-185ºF.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 20, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I think he had a thermometer for the grill, I'll look tonight.  I don't know!  Bone-in just sounds way harder than a plain old breast or thigh.  Then again, just grilling is way harder than I thought it would be.  Much easier when I was just responsible for refreshing cocktails on the deck.  Anyway ... I'll give it a whirl.



It's not hard - just unfamiliar. The only way to get familiar is to practice.


----------



## Addie (Jun 21, 2014)

JMediger said:


> I'm happy I know how to light the grill Andy!  Bone-in chicken?  Eeeek!  I might screw up enough courage this weekend to try it.  We'll see.





Try cooking it slightly off heat at first. Don't put the chicken legs or thighs directly over the flame.


----------

